# New rig! Truck and Trailer in Time for Show Season



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

A few months ago, my mom bought her dream truck, a gray '07 Ram 1500 with a big ol' Hemi engine. Today we confirmed the buying of a trailer we saw as well; an '09 Valley 2-horse stock. We're putting a deposit down on the trailer to use it to trailer to a show this weekend, and then we'll go ahead and purchase it. Whad'ya think?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That will make a handy rig and nice and light so will help on mileage


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice truck!!! I am soo jealous!! Nice trailer too!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks, we love the truck. The trailer's going to be my birthday and Christmas gift for the next few years :lol:


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahahahha!! Nice! A good present though!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Absolutely


----------

